# glass canopy for Aqueon 36 bow front?



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

would like to replace the stock plastic hood with a glass top (and put the light cover right on the glass). The Aqueon web site lists thier 'versa-top' glass tops as all rectangles.

Has anyone else found a glass top to fit this tank?


----------



## VAtanks (Feb 1, 2013)

http://www.onlinepetdepot.com/glass-aquarium-versa-gallon-front-p-14346.html

for your tank heres the UPC: 015905296038
you might be able to find it cheaper elsewhere All Glass Aquarium Versa Top 36 Gallon Bow Front

Amazon.com: All Glass Aquarium AAG29603 Versa Top, 36bf: Pet Supplies


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks, saw that one - "For pickup only at our Long Island Store"

I did after some more digging find it on Amazon and at Fishtanks Direct. Fishtanks direct is cheaper, anyone deal with them before?


----------



## MrSlumpy (Jan 4, 2013)

I bought one from pet city houston:

http://www.shoppetcityhouston.com/f...top-hinged-aquarium-cover-36-gallon-bow-front

Price listed is $33.49, not sure about shipping.


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

Found mine - posting for anyone else that comes across this thread:

Amazon has them, but it was quite a bit cheaper at Fishtanksdirect.com. Never used them before but was very happy with the customer service - called my house the same day I ordered to let me know that it wouldn't ship for a few days and making sure I was ok with that. Shipped and arrived just when they said it would!


----------

